# Whoa..



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Between fighting work layoffs and dumping windows for linux, I forgot about good old DFC 

Long time no talk, fellas. How's everyone doing?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I was beginning to think you disappeared! What happened? Hope all is O.K. with the dogs! Good to see you are back.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Postal, for a moment I had thought that you and claybuster must have taken a LONG vacation together. I'm glad you decided to pop in!! You were missed.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> Postal, for a moment I had thought that you and claybuster must have taken a LONG vacation together. I'm glad you decided to pop in!! You were missed.


Haha, ditto!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey Postal! I was just thinking about you the other day cuz I hadn't seen any posts from you. Hope all is well w/you and your dogs. You were missed. :biggrin:


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

I feel so special heh.

Yeah, I've been very busy. Work has slowed WAY down, so I don't get on here anymore because I'm not out in the field and am being watched heh. Then I get home and work on the house so we can get it on the market before it gets any WORSE ugh..

Anyway, I thought about you guys cuz I took Brian to the vet for being so lethargic and acting like he was in discomfort after sleeping or laying down for an extended amount of time. Well, my fears were rubbed in my face with the x-rays. He has sever hip dysplasia. The cup of his hip is only covering about 10% of the head of the femur. They said that there was no obvious arthritis, yet (which is a good thing because he's only 11 months old!). But, with the good news is the bad, he WAS a candidate for the TPO surgery (the best of all of them, about medium in price), but they are afraid he might be out of time by a month. If that's the case, I'll be looking into the FHO because the total hip replacement is just out of the question.

The good news is I was wise and bought PetPlan insurance about 4 months ago. I called them and they do cover everything from the x-rays to the surgeries and first prescription of meds. They also help with a Joint Supplement diet.. Though the insurance is great news, I still have to front the money and THEN submit a claim and wait a month for the reimbursement. Well, money is tight because the economy is in the pits.. and being a construction equipment dealer, we are seeing it pretty clearly heh.

Anyway, he himself is doing great. I am giving him anti-inflammatory pills along with some glucosamine (sp?) tablets. He acts like he hurts a little after sitting still for a while, but he still plays and runs like he forgot his hips bother him. Eventually he'll get his surgery as a promise from me, but right now I just can't do it.

He's weighing in at 56lbs. and we just got back from a good swim at the lake. He still hasn't completely grasped the concept of fetch, so I had to go out waist deep and call him out. He'd swim around me a couple times and swim back. He made about 10 laps before he was more interested in the trees 

Aziz on the other hand is quite a booger. He's chewing everything, pooping everywhere (even the driveway), digging up my flower beds and barking at everything that walks by heh. Sadly, the house I'm in is going to be sold soon and my brother and I will have to move back in with the parents for a few months due to the recent turn of events. Only one dog gets to stay and my brother volunteered finding a home for Aziz. Brian was here first and Brian isn't so anxious like Aziz. We are determined to find him a home with a big family that owns a lot of land. He needs the space and the open air. I think he's just too couped up even on our half acre lot.

BUT.. It's good to be back  I really missed talking dogs and pups with you guys heh.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

I couldn't come back without pictures, no could I?


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

And lastly, about a month of my time was spent in Bismarck, ND helping out the northern group of our company. They aren't quite as slow, yet heh.

If you want, pictures are here: RDO Trip to North Dakota Feb. 09 - a set on Flickr

Good to be back :smile:


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

omg too cute. i literally just went and hugged my pup after seeing your pictures hahaa.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Postal said:


> I feel so special heh.
> 
> Yeah, I've been very busy. Work has slowed WAY down, so I don't get on here anymore because I'm not out in the field and am being watched heh. Then I get home and work on the house so we can get it on the market before it gets any WORSE ugh..
> 
> ...



Welcome back! You take the best pictures I've seen in a long time. I'm so sorry about Brian (I love that name). He's just so young to have hip problems. Thank goodness you have the insurance. I was lucky that way too. One of my dogs was born w/a heart problem and they covered most of everything! Too bad about Aziz though. It's nice to have you back again.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks again for welcomes. It's good to be back  And thanks about the pictures.. I picked up the hobby after "ooooing" and "aweing" over a friend of mine's pictures. Just another hobby to eat at the wallet heh.


----------

